# Electric car fire



## mjesse (May 8, 2012)

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20120508/CARNEWS/120509860?utm_source=DailyDrive20120508&utm_medium=enewsletter&utm_term=article1&utm_content=20120508-Official_claims_Fisker_Karma_to_blame_in_Texas_house_fire&utm_campaign=awdailydrive


----------



## Doorman (May 8, 2012)

It is now known that the battery supplier, A123 Systems, had a welding robot alignment problem that led to many, many no-charge replacements for Karma and four other customers. (no-charge, get it)

In late 2011, Fisker recalled all Karmas built from July through November due to a risk of battery fire caused by coolant leak.

An undesireable thermal event involving the battery does not seem to be out of the question.


----------



## Frank (May 9, 2012)

Note that they also mention that the jurisdiction has about 50 golf cart fires a year.

Between this and the Chevy volt fires it is starting to look like electric vehicles may be a greater fire hazard than gasoline ones.

For the sake of balance note that the Ferrari 458 has a recall due to engine heat shields catching fire so it could also be an issue with low volume vehicles not getting all the bugs out before hitting the street.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 10, 2012)

Could some of EV fires be caused by the home charging systems not having proper over-current protection? Just wondering if that was part of the investigations report?

pc1


----------



## Builder Bob (May 10, 2012)

Car fire was unplugged at time of fire......


----------



## mjesse (May 11, 2012)

Follow up. Not the battery, but engine heat.

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20120511/CARNEWS/120519976?utm_source=DailyDrive20120511&utm_medium=enewsletter&utm_term=article2&utm_content=20120511-Expert__Fisker_Karma%27s_engine_packaging,_not_batteries,_likely_caused_fire&utm_campaign=awdailydrive


----------

